# Possible bioactive emergency, name that worm!!! Vid linked



## Springpods & Isotails (May 25, 2018)

Hello all, I am currently on newbie probation and also stressed and concerned. I acquired a springtail culture as well as two isopod cultures. Upon inspection under better lighting after purchase the isopod cultures have these little worms in them. I have been unable to identify them, and am stressed because I just found one in my terrarium. I added springtails but not isopods. The pods are in quarantine until further notice. Springtails looked good but I guess there must have been worms in that culture as well. I do not normally stress but I just set my terrarium up with a bioactive kit that I don't feel like stripping and baking. It's inhabitant is very comfy and I just had a couple mice take up residence to create an extensive burrow system. They are doing great 2 days in. Occupant is in a tub at the moment. 
Thanks for the help in advance.
I'm sure this will get moved to the identification page rightfully so. I'll look for it there if I don't see it here. Thanks admin!

https://youtu.be/q9VPp3CfsVw


----------

